# Newbie needs help with leak problem



## Diplomat77 (Jul 23, 2014)

This problem has me scratching my head...leak/water  between twin beds.  Wet floor, fellow camper says there is a water line that has sprung leaks and to cut hole in flooring to fix> Really?
I thought there was a regular leak, but not so.  Rain does not increase the water problem.  I've turned off the water two days ago and have fan running to dry out floor.  It is still wet.  I do not have a tow vehicle so I can't just take it to a dealer.  I have a 1977 Royal International Diplomat 33' I bought and was placed in campground end of April.


----------



## Diplomat77 (Jul 23, 2014)

The area under the beds is dry, I pulled out the drawers to check.  The wetness is just between the beds and I'm glad someone put in beige carpet because under beds is orange/brown shag lol


----------

